# Crear destilería



## Kali Yuga (4 Ene 2016)

Viendo el auge que lleva produciéndose en todo el orbe y en España en particular con las bebidas de alta graduación, así como las modas cíclicas que se suelen dar en el transcurso del tiempo.

Creo que es una posibilidad ya que:

En el caso de nuestra geografía, como lugar particular por el ocio, turismo y buen tiempo, así como nuestra idiosincrasia a la hora de festejar, puede que no sea mala idea crear una destilería, tanto por la moda actual de ginebra, como las que puedan venir.

Si se hace un producto de calidad y se va a ferias, dichos productos tendrán su clientela. 

En primer lugar hacer bebidas que puedan hacer recuperar rápido la inversión, como Vodka o Ginebra, para posteriormente pasar a más elaboradas tipo Whisky o Bourbon.

También, ya que tenemos los alambiques y las herramientas, podemos elaborar licores de diferentes sabores, etc.

Necesito vuestros consejos y si tenéis información de interés general para la creación de una destilería, si hace falta un agua de calidad, que la empresa esté próxima a un manantial o pozo, requisitos sanitarios, forma de venta y distribución.

O seria mejor contactar con alguna destilería y que nos hagan nuestra mercancía.


Viendo a esta gente da ganas de hacer algo: 

[youtube]wzXjgkxtXjk[/youtube]
[youtube]sWyh5aGTRhY[/youtube]
[youtube]s3Jui661Cyk[/youtube]


----------



## Nico (5 Ene 2016)

No confundir las bebidas FERMENTADAS de las DESTILADAS.

Cuál es la reglamentación que aplica para las DESTILADAS ?, se me ocurre que ha de ser restrictiva y no cualquiera puede poner una destilería.


----------



## Kali Yuga (5 Ene 2016)

El origen de este hilo era para dar ideas y por si gente del sector o relacionado puede aportar información. Aquí no habamos de cerveza y bebidas que necesitan fermentación, hablamos de bebidas que necesitan diferentes decantaciones, si habéis visto el vídeo, uno de los que hace Ginebra usa un alambique de 100 litros, obteniendo 30 de ginebra, que son unas 90 botellas. Con esa informaciòn hay alambique de cobre de ese volumen por 500 euros, y se puede ir probando, recetas, sabores, trigos, fruta, etc. 

El tema de poner a la venta, con llevar los controles de sanidad, creo que es suficiente.


----------



## Rubalcaba (5 Ene 2016)

Nico dijo:


> No confundir las bebidas FERMENTADAS de las DESTILADAS.
> 
> Cuál es la reglamentación que aplica para las DESTILADAS ?, se me ocurre que ha de ser restrictiva y no cualquiera puede poner una destilería.



Las bebidas fermentadas si no producen mucho alcohol no requieren de demasiada reglamentación y la instalación es fácil.

Las bebidas destiladas o espirituosas hacienda te ha de cerrar la instalación para que no la manipules, y cuando has acabado la fabricación han de venir a inspeccionarte cuanto has sacado de alcohol, y has de pasar por caja.

Creo que el impuesto de alcohol absoluto en caso de diferencia entre lo que tu dices y lo que el de hacienda dice es entre 4€ a 20€ por litro de alcohol, depende lo que te quieran crujir.


----------



## palodearia (5 Ene 2016)

Interesante la idea. Mucho más que la cerveza, donde te pones a hacer números y es muy difícil que salgan.

Los de Santamanía hacen tours y cursos, quizás sería buena idea invertir un poco en ver cómo lo hacen ellos.

Visita nuestra destilería - Destilería Urbana - SANTAMANÍA


----------



## rush81 (5 Ene 2016)

palodearia dijo:


> Interesante la idea. Mucho más que la cerveza, donde te pones a hacer números y es muy difícil que salgan.
> 
> Los de Santamanía hacen tours y cursos, quizás sería buena idea invertir un poco en ver cómo lo hacen ellos.
> 
> Visita nuestra destilería - Destilería Urbana - SANTAMANÍA




Y se anuncian en Libertad Digital para captar su público objetivo de pijo liberales de alto nivel adquisitivo y banderita.

El tema son los contactos adecuados que puedan mover la marca.


----------



## antonio estrada (5 Ene 2016)

Es una actividad tipificada como peligrosa, porque el alcohol es combustible. Proyecto de ingeniero, adecuación del local autorizada por los bomberos de zona, etc. Un auténtico dineral.

La fiscalidad de los destilados es muy restrictiva, ojo con vender ni un solo litro de matute, que el problema no se soluciona con una multa.

Puedes comprar alcohol en cualquier alcoholera muy barato, con papeles para uso alimentario, que los necesitas. No es lo mismo hacer un licor o un aguardiente partiendo de alcohol ya hecho que destilar tú. Las restricciones y las inversiones no tienen nada que ver.


----------



## palodearia (5 Ene 2016)

rush81 dijo:


> Y se anuncian en Libertad Digital para captar su público objetivo de pijo liberales de alto nivel adquisitivo y banderita.
> 
> El tema son los contactos adecuados que puedan mover la marca.



ABC, LD y El Mundo por lo menos.

Lo que está claro es que los lectores de esos periódicos seguro que son un público más dispuesto a dejarse 35 pavos en una ginebra que los que leen Público, que se comprarán la príncipe Kolrov de 5....

Pero vamos, que yo haría algo similar si estuviera en su caso... Es marketing de primero...¿Dónde pones anuncios de Porsche y dónde anuncios de Dacia?


----------



## McArrow (5 Ene 2016)

¿Nadie te lo dice? Pues no vas a ganar para impuestos. 

En Galicia cientos de pequeñas bodegas destilaban y te vendían los clásicos garrafones de aguardiente buenísimo a un precio asequible. Pero eso se acabó. Ahora todo embotellado y a precio de patanegra. Y les preguntas y lo que te dicen es que prácticamente no es rentable.


----------



## Lombroso (5 Ene 2016)

Hace ya algunos años investigué sobre los requisitos necesarios para abrir una microcervecería y después de preguntar por foros donde te encuentras con gente que no tiene ni puñetera idea pero aun así te habla con rotundidad, decidí que lo más sensato era acudir a un gestor. Pues bien, el gestor me orientó más o menos en cuanto a materia fiscal y legislación aplicable. Pero el problema no residía tanto en este punto sino en la rentabilidad de mi idea. Como te han dicho anteriormente, hace unos años hubo un boom de cervezas artesanales y hoy solo sobreviven las que mejor se han sabido vender, no las mejores. 

La Socarrada, cerveza con miel de romero, que ganó un concursó de mejor cerveza del mundo en no sé que año y vive y vivirá eternamente de ese galardón. Estuve en su fábrica hace poco. "Es que gusta hasta a la gente a la que no le gusta la cerveza", decían. Y tanto, ese brebaje solo se asemejaba a la cerveza en el color y la carbonatación. La misma marca elabora una cerveza "fabricada" con agua de mar, Er Boquerón la llaman. Todo este tipo de mariconadas, junto con Antara (cerveza elaborada con chufa), Ruchey (elaborada con níspero), son las que sobreviven agarrándose a que son algo nuevo, algo autóctono de la tierra y no una cerveza artesanal más. En el fondo es la misma mierda con diferentes aditivos. En las destiladas ocurrirá otro tanto de lo mismo. 20.000 marcas de ginebra de entre las que pervivirá la que esté hecha con agua de la fuente de tu ciudad o la que salga la Pedroche tomándose en nochevieja.


----------



## BecariodelCni (5 Ene 2016)

yo veo el mercado saturado de cervezas, por mi zona por ejemplo un chaval hace hidromiel y vende pq es diferente, aunque como bebida a mi me parece pesima

puede funcionar pero joder hay xmil marcas no hagas otra mas, diferenciate


----------



## mochu (5 Ene 2016)

Yo soy socio en una empresa del sector ( como te he comento por privado),y la verdad de las pocas cosas que te puedo decir claramente es que si vas ha destilar un producto de consumo masivo sin darle un valor agregado distinto o mejor a lo que hay en el mercado.....ni se te ocurra entrar en un negocio así.

Hoy en día lo que puede funcionar es generar ese valor que ya sea el embalaje,producto,denominación de origen,producto especial,etc..... por que el mundo de las bebidas alcohólicas son las empresas que mas impuestos pagan en el mundo ( por ser muy lucrativo papa estado quiere pillar de todos lados) y es por ello que imagina como esta el panorama.
Hay grandes empresas distribuidoras como pueden ser Diageo o Pernod Ricard que son los amos del consumo masivo y del posicionamiento de cualquier tipo de bebida destilada,así que o dar ese valor artesanal,diferente,con valor agregado y te buscas el nicho de mercado que a poder ser no exista o no este muy explotado....o las posibilidades de que tu inversión acabe en nada es bastante alta.......


----------



## Barruno (7 Ene 2016)

rush81 dijo:


> Y se anuncian en Libertad Digital para captar su público objetivo de pijo liberales de alto nivel adquisitivo y banderita.
> 
> El tema son los contactos adecuados que puedan mover la marca.



Claro, Wioming con sus 19 pisos no entra dentro de ese segmento poblacional. Tampoco Monedero con su Pc Mac de 2.000€ o la Ada Colau con su Iphone de 800 pavos...


Ayer vi un anuncio del 2001 que viene al pelo a este pelaje.

 Renault Laguna. Maldita burguesia - YouTube


----------



## chaber (7 Ene 2016)

Haz lo que quieras pero no hagas más cervezas artesanas, me acerqué al mundillo hace unos años y no veas la de mierda que se fabricaba...


----------



## burbujadetrufas (8 Ene 2016)

Pégate un viaje a Segovia (Palazuelos de Eresma) y contrata una visita guiada a la destilería DYC (cuesta 3 euros por persona, te lo ahorras con que compres alguna botella al final porque están rebajadas), allí verás como se hace el whisky DYC, la ginebra Larios 12 (los 12 son por 12 esencias que le dan el olor y sabor peculiar)... y el vodka... vas a flipar cuando veas los precintos de hacienda para que no puedan "distraer" ni un litro de destilado... y verás que no es tan buen negocio cuando sepas por la cantidad de manos que ha pasado y su rentabilidad depende en gran medida de la producción de electricidad (cogeneración) y la venta de la malta seca para piensos animales... también venden las cubas usadas para madurar el whisky...


----------

